# Dance of the Fireflies [4G]



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

*Dimensions:* 38x19x22cm 15l (4G) - Optiwhite
*Lighting:* Chihiros A-Series 21W
*Filtration:* Eheim 2211 (sponge, ceramic rings, Purigen) 
*CO2: *3kg cylinder, Inline atomizer, 1 bps 
*Heating/cooling:* DIY inline with Jager 25W / aFan pro
*Substrate:* JBL Manado
*Hardscape:* Redmoor wood, lava rocks
*Fertilization:* PPS pro, Easy carbo
*Water parameters:* Temp. 24'C, pH 6.7, KH 5, GH 8
*Plants: *Cryptocoryne tokinensis, Cryptocoryne parva 'Mini', Bucephalandra sp. 'Cherry', Bolbitis sp. 'Mini Guinea 2002', Microsorum sp. 'Dwarf narrow leaf', Eleocharis acicularis,, Fissidens fox, Fissidens Grandifrons var. Planiccaulis, Fissidens sp. 'Brasil', Phyllanthus fluitans, Bolbitis heteroclita 'Difformis', Riccardia chamedryfolia, Crepidomanes Sp. Calicut.
*Fish/shrimps:* Boraras brigittae, Neocaridina heteropoda var. "Yellow", Leopard ramshorn snails










Firefly


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

My jaw dropped a little when I saw this :O Well done!


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Incredible looking tank! Great job!


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful photography as well as a beautiful tank. The first pic looks like an aquascaping winning tank picture!


----------



## elusive77 (Sep 27, 2016)

Amazing tank! I would love to see build pictures if you have any.


----------



## Lekoguy (Nov 29, 2016)

Magnificent !

How long has the tank been running?


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

It's OK...

By OK I mean one of the coolest things I've ever seen


----------



## MUTigers (Oct 26, 2016)

I would love to see some build pictures too! I'm amazed that it's so small, it looks absolutely amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Always solid tanks coming from shaman


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

It's hard to believe it's only 15l tank! The scape and the selection of plants just ideal.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys! :laugh2: For pictures of evolution check out here: Nano aquascape - "Dance of the Fireflies" ~ Bolbi Aquarium



Lekoguy said:


> Magnificent !
> 
> How long has the tank been running?


The final photo was taken 160 days after setup date.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

I said, " Holy Crap " out loud..... incredible. 

To me, maintaining a sense of scale is as important, or MORE important than the scape its self. You have truly captured a sense of scale here. It looks MUCH larger than it actually is.


Bravo sir, truly inspiring.


----------



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

+1 on scale Sean!

The scale is spot on, great job!


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

This is breathtaking, what a tank!


----------



## JaHko (Jan 1, 2016)

Wow - this is stunning! Teach me master! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

I can't believe that's only 4 gallons. Pretty sure you just found some really huge shrimp.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Always impressed by your tanks. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Crabbie Patty (Feb 25, 2014)

Just wow! I bow to a master.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

Weren't these pictures really taken in the Amazon? This is simply gorgeous.

travellife


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

Gorgeous! Really lives up to the name you gave it. I'm always shocked when someone gives their tank an extravagant name and it actually looks as good as it sounds, lol. I was expecting _Microdevario kubotai_ from the name but the yellow shrimp + chili rasboras were a really pleasant surprise!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all for comments! :wink2:



geisterwald said:


> I was expecting _Microdevario kubotai_ from the name but the yellow shrimp + chili rasboras were a really pleasant surprise!


We think the same way! M. kubotai was my first choice but my fish supplier had no them at the time I needed them...


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

How many of these little tanks do you have? I feel like every time I log on there is a different small sized shaman tank on the forum.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, is this really only 4 gallons?


----------



## Mezzio (Oct 21, 2016)

Woah, killer tank [emoji50]. Wish I had awesome aquascaping skills, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Cmeister said:


> How many of these little tanks do you have? I feel like every time I log on there is a different small sized shaman tank on the forum.


Haha!:grin2: I have many tanks, stopped counting after 10th. Currently running 6 nanos! >



monkeyruler90 said:


> wow, is this really only 4 gallons?


Actually holding 3.87 gallons if you don't count glass thickness... :x


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Absolutely incredible. how long has this setup been running?


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

subscribed ***


----------



## kolet66 (Dec 11, 2016)

You are a true Maestro! Bravo! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

Truely amazing


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Absolutely incredible. how long has this setup been running?


160 days from start to the final photo.


----------



## 2manyfish (Dec 31, 2016)

Beautiful! I may have to use this as a background on my tank to give my plants a hint on what they are suppose to look like.


----------



## KeatonG (Jan 3, 2017)

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## vig (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Sweded (Aug 26, 2016)

It takes experience and talent to really understand the process of making the plant grow in to the scape and have the ability to see the final form in your mind once the plants have grown in. Too many people plant the tank so it will look good right after planting, even famous scapers. That results in the hardscape being overpowered by plants. You took half a year... Masterful.
Incredible scale.


----------



## trigger5 (Jan 29, 2018)

breath taking


----------



## djd3mon (Apr 25, 2016)

As someone new to this hobby, I do not know much about anything yet. Ive kept cichlids, raised their fry, kept saltwater tanks,kept and sold many corals since I started up my business 2 years ago, but this makes me feel like I know nothing. Such an inspiring tank. There has to be awards or competitions for planted tanks....You would be near the very top. I only say that because I am aware of a gentleman named Takashi Amano. I truly feel you are neck and neck with him. Maybe one day I will be able to create a master piece as beautiful as this!!


----------



## tttsan (Mar 17, 2018)

This tank inspires me. Beautiful tank!


----------



## Functional (Jan 19, 2018)

Scale of everything is excellent...I still have a hard time believing its only a 4 gallon.


----------

